# Gun Buy Back for a Good Cause



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Politically savvy guys like us know how gun buy back programs are no more than feel good attempts to make the sheeple believe someone's doing something about all the bad guns...as if there were such a thing. Anyway, you'll love what one group of entrepreneurs did with buy-back bucks where guns are hated most: Chicago. Just click here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great way to turn the tables on the Chicago political machine!!!!!

Thanks Glen. That made my day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Made mine too, 220! I've bought some guns recently from the local firearms store at the end of the year for less than $50. They'll get some real used beaters in a package deal and let 'em go cheap. Single shot 12-gauge Stevens: $45. Lots of those deals. Might be a good idea to stock up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wish we had a gun shop like that around here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's great ! I hope when the cops asked where thy got the guns they told them to go jump !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What an awesome idea ! Thanks for sharing Glen and I hope this catches on.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that is a great idea. Sounds like a fun way to get a chuckle at the anti's expense.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

That's AWESOME!


----------

